# Melting snow= mud



## Cathy's Gunner

Well, we are your neighbors and Gunner has had a partial bath the past few days as well. I'm sure today and tomorrow will be no different. I hate this time of year with all the melting snow and muddy lawns! Gunner is getting used to me saying, "in the tub". He starts heading towards the bathroom before I even say it....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Another Michigan neighbor here. Yep, muddy puddles everywhere. Penny especially loves running through the muddy puddles in the horse pasture. Of course there's 'more' in those puddles than just plain mud. :yuck:


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Last year it felt like all I did was wash them during this time of the year. Each time they came in they either got a nice scrub down with a wet towel, or an actual bath.

This year I have absolutely no extra time for it, so I just said, who cares. LOL. It will dry up and fall off and I'll sweep it up. I just spend a little extra time steam mopping the floors. LOL


----------



## Maxs Mom

I just posted about Michigan mud on the main thread page. 

Yeah it is bad right now. I don't see any reason to do any baths until it firms up some unless they get REALLY bad. My house will be a disaster area. Maybe when we get dried up truly in the spring, I will ask DH to take a day, and I will take a day (or call in sick) and we can CLEAN the dogs and the house. 

Belle will get a bath before she goes to Nationals, end of March. Maybe the gold ones will get one tonight I hope not. It all depends on what happens when they go out after we get home from work.


----------



## Bender

I am not looking forward to the dog run's muddy disaster when the snow melts!

I figure I'll deal with it for a week or so then get 4 or so bales of straw and put that down so the mud is underneath. One of these years we'll get bark mulch or something down.....


----------



## justpenny

Bark Mulch. That's a good idea. I didn't think of that. We have a very small yard (10 x 25) and it is a diaster. I'm was trying to think what we could put down. Has anyone heard of dog artifical turf and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner gets filthy on his walks, not so much our yard. I don't always use shampoo on him. I put him in the tub to spray all the mud/dirt off his legs and belly. If I put anything down in my yard it would probably be straw. I can't put mulch down because he would eat it. He loves anything wood. Most mulch has chemicals in it so that would be dangerous.


----------



## Maggies mom

I am in the process of putting straw down on my entire back yard..He has helped in the past with the mud. Here is my old back yard, with the straw.









*And if I dont put the straw down... this happens.......*


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

> OH WOW!!!


----------



## janine

Maggies Mom I can't stop laughing at those pictures!!! I had my son pick up two bales of straw for me today...I will not let Chester and Murphy look like your very muddy happy dog!!! LOL
Straw is safe for them right?


----------



## Maggies mom

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> OH WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES the mud, but notice in the first pic, her tail is nice and clean, she rarely gets her tail dirty...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## janine

LDGrillo said:


> So 4 month old Starla keep on getting muddy whenever she returns from outside. Not that she is intentionally digging or anything, but he legs and paws are getting so muddy!
> 
> I've had to put her in the tub a total of 5 times in the past two days. Not a full bath, but a definite good rinse off! It's so annoying! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> We have had many 1/2 baths as well.....annoying is not the word my husband has been using!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom

The straw should be fine...I have never had any problems.


----------



## Pawz's mama

Maggies mom said:


> I am in the process of putting straw down on my entire back yard..He has helped in the past with the mud. Here is my old back yard, with the straw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And if I dont put the straw down... this happens.......*


 Holy crap! Woah! LOL. What a mess :


----------



## Maggies mom

Pawz's mama said:


> Holy crap! Woah! LOL. What a mess :












When she gets muddy, she comes in the back door, she goes straight to the Big Bathroom(which is right by the back door) and jumps in the tub and waits for her bath. Notice NO Mud on the tail..lol....


----------



## Jax's Mom

NewYorker here with mud puddles! We are looking into artificial lawn, and a NICE one is progreen.com. My front yard is pretty small. I'' guesstimate it at 15X20. The cost of the lawn which is low in lead and has terrific drainage, will cost almost 5 a square foot (1500 plus delivery of around 200). Then you have to add the 4"sub base and egding to put undergeround to tack it down. Probably around 2,000. I relly dont want to spend this until we get a new fence that is a bot higher and replace scalloped brick edging, and repair small portions of cement. It will probably cost 4,000. We opted to wait and deal with the mud for another year. We have another more important project to deal wih in the house. OK mud.....I guess Ill have to get used to you


----------



## Maggies mom

Jax's Mom said:


> NewYorker here with mud puddles! We are looking into artificial lawn, and a NICE one is progreen.com. My front yard is pretty small. I'' guesstimate it at 15X20. The cost of the lawn which is low in lead and has terrific drainage, will cost almost 5 a square foot (1500 plus delivery of around 200). Then you have to add the 4"sub base and egding to put undergeround to tack it down. Probably around 2,000. I relly dont want to spend this until we get a new fence that is a bot higher and replace scalloped brick edging, and repair small portions of cement. It will probably cost 4,000. We opted to wait and deal with the mud for another year. We have another more important project to deal wih in the house. OK mud.....I guess Ill have to get used to you


The straw works nice.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Straw looks like a great idea! Will mention it to hubby and see what he thinks. Quick cheap fix for the dilema!


----------



## ruby55

We had a small hill in our old back yard. If we didn't put down straw the dogs would go "bogging". Start @ the top of the hill in a full run, then slide down the hill sideways. We put straw down; they would come in looking like they were covered with adobe. At least it all stuck to them & didn't drip all over the floor. Cold or not, they got hosed down when this happened.


----------



## luvgolds

*If you are considering straw*

In case others are considering straw, I second what everyone else has said in this posting! It's been our lifesaver for our fenced in doggie area. Without it, our doggies would look like the one in the pictures! 

No issues with it, at all! When we get a rain, I rake it around some to dry it out and they are good to go again. I'm sure we'll have to switch out the old for the new, but it's been on there about 3 weeks now and still is looking good!


----------



## Sally's Mom

With seven goldens, all housepets, how much do I HATE mud season in Maine!!! It goes from Winter to nud season and then Summer.


----------



## Megora

Another straw user here<: 



We use it in our driveway - mainly to soak up all of the grits and kitty litter when everything melts.


----------

